
A light-weight forensic analysis of the AshleyMadison Hack - aburan28
http://blog.includesecurity.com/2015/08/forensic-analysis-of-the-AshleyMadison-Hack.html
======
zzalpha
Lightweight is an understatement. Listing of files and a bit of metadata
extraction plus some simplistic analysis of passwords in the database.
Clickbait at its finest.

